# O'briens Premium Lager



## Little_Squares (1/4/06)

Tried this one today. I'd think that the Gluten intolerant, while excited by the prospect of beer they can drink without becomming seriously ill - may be a little disappointed. If this had more hop aroma, flavour and body it would not be too bad. Though as I've never had a commercial example of gluten free beer - I'm not the best judge of it. I'd really like to see someone enter a gluten free example into the State Titles, because I'd love to judge it in comparision......

It's 4.5%ABV

<_<


----------



## Malnourished (1/4/06)

Yeah, I think they could have picked a better place to brew it than Bintara...


----------



## Weizguy (2/4/06)

This beer got a pretty good review in the Saturday Newcastle Herald a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Gerard_M (2/4/06)

Little_Squares said:


> Tried this one today. I'd think that the Gluten intolerant, while excited by the prospect of beer they can drink without becomming seriously ill - may be a little disappointed. If this had more hop aroma, flavour and body it would not be too bad.
> [post="117616"][/post]​




Try a few different Gluten free foods and you will find them very disappointing!

cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (2/4/06)

I found it to be very reminicent of an early kit attempt at a 'kinda' wheat beer. Maybe they could try and condense the wort further(caremelise and strengthen the flavour) and do the 'belgian' to it, with the corriander and orange peel, thats if it doesnt break the rules??


----------



## Franko (2/4/06)

I agree with you there Linz,
it did taste like a first attempt kit beer


----------



## Millet Man (2/4/06)

Little_Squares said:


> Tried this one today. I'd think that the Gluten intolerant, while excited by the prospect of beer they can drink without becomming seriously ill - may be a little disappointed. If this had more hop aroma, flavour and body it would not be too bad. Though as I've never had a commercial example of gluten free beer - I'm not the best judge of it. I'd really like to see someone enter a gluten free example into the State Titles, because I'd love to judge it in comparision......



Firstly, I'm a shareholder so do have an affiliation with O'Brien Brewing. Secondly thanks for the feedback, it's interesting to hear what "normal" beer drinkers think even though they're not the target market. Graham Sanders will be sampling it it on his radio show soon for those that have not tried it.

This is actually one of the best commercial gluten free beers available according to the judges at the world's first gluten free beer festival, but they do taste distinctively different to barley based beers.

This beer, a light flavoured lager, is also designed to be liked by as many gluten intolerant people as possible - darker, maltier and hoppier brews will be added soon to satisfy the "craft beer" end of the consumer spectrum.

As for home brewed beer, one of mine took out a 3rd place at the Victorian titles last year as a Dunkelweizen and went onto the nationals so it can compete head to head in certain beer styles. I have the same type of beer being judged at Thirroul today so we'll see how it goes.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------

